# Trump: China agrees to reduce tariffs on US autos



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2018)

*Trump: China agrees to reduce tariffs on US autos*

"China has agreed to reduce and remove tariffs on cars coming into China from the U.S," the president tweeted. "Currently the tariff is 40%."

Trump's announcement comes shortly after he and Chinese President Xi Jinping announced a breakthrough during the Group of 20 summit in Buenos Aires over the weekend, temporarily pausing an escalating trade war between the two countries that had seen tit-for-tat tariffs imposed on each other's products.

?It?s an incredible deal. It goes down, certainly ? if it happens, it goes down as one of the largest deals ever made,? Trump told reporters on Saturday.

The Chinese foreign ministry also touted the agreement, saying the two sides had "proposed a series of constructive plans on how to properly resolve existing differences and problems.?

The separate statements, which offered conflicting characterizations of what the agreement entailed, were vague on details. The U.S. statement highlighted a 90-day window it had created to push through trade talks with Beijing, while the Chinese statement made no mention of it.

The Saturday agreement meant that Trump's tariffs on $250 billion worth of goods remained in effect, but an additional hike on tariffs for certain goods would be put on hold.

On Sunday, Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin suggested the tariffs on Chinese goods could be gradually removed if Beijing agreed to certain concessions, according to The New York Times.

The agreement also came as Chinese auto manufacturers are aiming to enter the U.S. market within the next couple of years. China is currently the world's largest manufacturer of cars and car parts, as well as the world's biggest market for cars.

The Trump administration has threatened a Chinese joint venture of General Motors with a 25 percent tariff on the vehicles it exports to the U.S. The administration already imposes a 2.5 percent tariff on all cars from other parts of the world.  

China recently cuts its tariffs for foreign automobiles to 15 percent, but leveled an addition 25 percent tariff on American cars over the summer, bringing the total to 40 percent.

Trump's Sunday announcement comes after months of heated back-and-forth between Washington and Beijing. The U.S. has repeatedly accused China of unfair trade barriers, as well as theft of U.S. intellectual property.

China has hit back at the Trump administration by targeting manufacturing and agricultural exports, especially those produced in red states where support for Trump remains high. 

The president in addition signed a renegotiated trade deal with Canada and Mexico this week. The deal must still be reviewed by the Senate.

The Chinese Embassy did not immediately respond to The Hill's request for comment.

*Source:* https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/419386-trump-china-agrees-to-reduce-tariffs-on-us-autos


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

They have no deal yet. China is silent. Pull your head out of your ass. When are you going to learn that everything trump says is a lie. While you?re at it, Ask soybean farmers how those tariffs are working out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 5, 2018)

dagambd said:


> They have no deal yet. China is silent. Pull your head out of your ass. When are you going to learn that everything trump says is a lie. While you?re at it, Ask soybean farmers how those tariffs are working out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, the White House has already walked this back.   Over sell and under deliver.    The Trump way.

Funny stat to go along with this.   Of the 20 biggest single day stock market losses, Trump owns 10 of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Yeah, the White House has already walked this back.   Over sell and under deliver.    The Trump way.
> 
> Funny stat to go along with this.   Of the 20 biggest single day stock market losses, Trump owns 10 of them.
> 
> ...



So much winning! Did you see his dumb ass at the recent summit? No one wanted to talk to him. He?s a fucking disgrace. If he came to my door I?d spit in his face. He?s not just a disgrace to the presidency, he?s a disgrace to humankind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 5, 2018)

dagambd said:


> So much winning! Did you see his dumb ass at the recent summit? No one wanted to talk to him. He?s a fucking disgrace. If he came to my door I?d spit in his face. He?s not just a disgrace to the presidency, he?s a disgrace to humankind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes I saw that.   Did you see Putin and MBS celebrating?   We?ve never looked more incompetent or weaker on the world stage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes I saw that.   Did you see Putin and MBS celebrating?   We?ve never looked more incompetent or weaker on the world stage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But Obama wore a tan suit. FFS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 5, 2018)

dagambd said:


> But Obama wore a tan suit. FFS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn?t particularly care for Obama, but what we have now is a complete joke.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> I didn?t particularly care for Obama, but what we have now is a complete joke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It?s safe to say we could find fault in any president. I thought Obama was a good man and tried to bring this country together. You could see it in the relationship he had with his wife and children. His health insurance overhaul didn?t work out so well to put it mildly but in his defense, our healthcare system has been fucked up for a long time. In terms of healthcare, I think he was trying to do what was best for most of the country, to provide healthcare for everyone. George Bush jr is as dumb as the chair I?m sitting in but he was kind of amusing.  I?m 41 and didn?t start following the news or politics as close as I have the past few years. I watch on tv or read it every day. Always open to enlightenment 

Trump is a lying, bigoted, hateful, spiteful, racist prick who saw the presidency as a way to make money. He doesn?t want to be president. Why? It takes fucking work. He?d rather be swindling people out of money or paying off his next mistress. Or watching Fox News hosts lick his sack and eat cheeseburgers. Although he is the healthiest president ever according to....himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 5, 2018)

dagambd said:


> It?s safe to say we could find fault in any president. I thought Obama was a good man and tried to bring this country together. You could see it in the relationship he had with his wife and children. His health insurance overhaul didn?t work out so well to put it mildly but in his defense, our healthcare system has been fucked up for a long time. In terms of healthcare, I think he was trying to do what was best for most of the country, to provide healthcare for everyone. George Bush jr is as dumb as the chair I?m sitting in but he was kind of amusing.  I?m 41 and didn?t start following the news or politics as close as I have the past few years. I watch on tv or read it every day. Always open to enlightenment
> 
> Trump is a lying, bigoted, hateful, spiteful, racist prick who saw the presidency as a way to make money. He doesn?t want to be president. Why? It takes fucking work. He?d rather be swindling people out of money or paying off his next mistress. Or watching Fox News hosts lick his sack and eat cheeseburgers. Although he is the healthiest president ever according to....himself.
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, I really liked George H W Bush.   I?m watching his funeral now.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-on-coming-debt-crisis-i-wont-be-here-when-it-blows-up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Believe it or not, I really liked George H W Bush.   I?m watching his funeral now.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-on-coming-debt-crisis-i-wont-be-here-when-it-blows-up
> 
> ...



My point exactly. Most republicans think that if it doesn?t affect them, fuck it. Who cares if the environment goes to shit, I won?t be around. Who cares if other children get shot up in schools, they aren?t my kids. How can one not recommend instituting common sense gun regulation? I just don?t get it. Anyone? Anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2018)

some nice posts today, it's good to see you guys..   [& I am in agreement]


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

I was wondering while watching the funeral today, who will be at trump?s? Who will give his eulogy? Sean Hannity? Ted Nugent? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I was wondering while watching the funeral today, who will be at trump?s? Who will give his eulogy? Sean Hannity? Ted Nugent? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



trump's favorite world leaders,,  Kim Jong-un, President Xi Jinping, Vladimir Putin, Rodrigo Duterte, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, to name a few of trumpski's favorite Dictators..  * ​*​​


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I was wondering while watching the funeral today, who will be at trump?s? Who will give his eulogy? Sean Hannity? Ted Nugent? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I *wasn't *watching the funeral today and even if I were, that is the last thing I would be thinking about. 

Obsessed with Trump like Chuck is?


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2018)

Prince said:


> I *wasn't *watching the funeral today and even if I were, that is the last thing I would be thinking about.
> 
> Obsessed with Trump like Chuck is?



I didn't watch it either,,  we were talking about who would go to trumps funeral, and I said that mainly brutal dictators would show up,,  MAGA


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

Prince said:


> I *wasn't *watching the funeral today and even if I were, that is the last thing I would be thinking about.
> 
> Obsessed with Trump like Chuck is?



We may not have to wait too long. Looks like North Korea is working on missile sites again. Wait a minute, I thought Kim Jung Un and trump were in love. Didn?t he get a really nice letter? Trumpy got played like princess did on prom night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2018)

charley said:


> I didn't watch it either,,  we were talking about who would go to trumps funeral, and I said that mainly brutal dictators would show up,,  MAGA



exactly you're obsessed with Trump.


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2018)

Prince said:


> exactly you're obsessed with Trump.



hey Rob,,  you're the one who made this post, another one of the hundreds of 'trumpski posts' that you've made,,    you Rob !!    then you decide that we're obsessed with the 'big bag of wind' AKA 'trumpski'...   maybe you should tell the OP,[you] that he's obsessed !?!?!


get the mirror out Rob...


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2018)

dagambd said:


> We may not have to wait too long. Looks like North Korea is working on missile sites again. Wait a minute, I thought Kim Jung Un and trump were in love. Didn?t he get a really nice letter? Trumpy got played like princess did on prom night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



,,


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 5, 2018)

charley said:


> ,,



Hey Charlie, weed just became legal for me.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 5, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Hey Charlie, weed just became legal for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lucky devil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Hey Charlie, weed just became legal for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



  good for you bro,,   you can buy legal weed here in philly, but you need a 'weed card'[$200] doctors visit[$150]? then it's $70 for an 1/8 0z,,    I got great street connections and can buy Cali weed at a great price starting at $1400 lb...   on up ,,  but its good , gorilla glue, sweet &strong.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2018)

charley said:


> hey Rob,,  you're the one who made this post, another one of the hundreds of 'trumpski posts' that you've made,,    you Rob !!    then you decide that we're obsessed with the 'big bag of wind' AKA 'trumpski'...   maybe you should tell the OP,[you] that he's obsessed !?!?!



This thread was about *China agreeing to reduce US auto tariffs* you moron... yes Trump is the POTUS and I'm glad you understand that part Chucky,


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 6, 2018)

charley said:


> good for you bro,,   you can buy legal weed here in philly, but you need a 'weed card'[$200] doctors visit[$150]? then it's $70 for an 1/8 0z,,    I got great street connections and can buy Cali weed at a great price starting at $1400 lb...   on up ,,  but its good , gorilla glue, sweet &strong.



 I don?t need a card.   It?s good recreationally and I can grow like 12 plants and have a couple ounces on me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2018)

Prince said:


> This thread was about *China agreeing to reduce US auto tariffs* you moron... yes Trump is the POTUS and I'm glad you understand that part Chucky,




Rob , the name of your post was,, Trump: China agrees to reduce tariffs on US autos

​,, Point being is you post about how great trumpy is,, [really boring topic],, then you call me 'obsessed with trumpski',,  so just after you post another trump post, you 'crack' on me for responding ,,     typical 'republican politics',,    by the way, are you enjoying the 'vote tampering' the republicans have been up to ??


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 6, 2018)

As of this moment the Dow is down 3% for the year. 

If it stays down by the end the month, 2018 will be the first year the Dow lost ground since the crash of 2008.

It's also now down since the GOP tax bill was signed.  Shocking considering the tax cut (from 35% to 21%) represents a 21.5% boost to after-tax corporate profits.  The Dow has, for all intents and purposes, crashed. You just can't see it because of that huge government subsidy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> I don?t need a card.   It?s good recreationally and I can grow like 12 plants and have a couple ounces on me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hey that's great, what kinds of strains are you dealing with ??   & you should get more like 1/2 to a whole lb. , depending if you're indoor or outdoor..


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 6, 2018)

charley said:


> hey that's great, what kinds of strains are you dealing with ??   & you should get more like 1/2 to a whole lb. , depending if you're indoor or outdoor..



I have three plants going so far.   Cotton Candy Kush, Pineapple Chunk, and Kilimanjaro.    I?ll probably just clone from here.   Maybe I?ll try something else?   Who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> As of this moment the Dow is down 3% for the year.
> 
> If it stays down by the end the month, 2018 will be the first year the Dow lost ground since the crash of 2008.
> 
> ...



you do know that Prince is going to blame everything on Hillary, immigrants & democrats ..


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> I have three plants going so far.   Cotton Candy Kush, Pineapple Chunk, and Kilimanjaro.    I?ll probably just clone from here.   Maybe I?ll try something else?   Who knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




sounds good bro,,  I happen to know a thing or two about this topic,  if I can help you, cool,,,


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 6, 2018)

charley said:


> sounds good bro,,  I happen to know a thing or two about this topic,  if I can help you, cool,,,




I planted my germinate led seeds this morning.   I?ll send ya a PM if I get into trouble with them.   Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## botamico (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey hoyle21, what state are you in bro? I might have to come visit.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 7, 2018)

botamico said:


> Hey hoyle21, what state are you in bro? I might have to come visit.



Michigan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 7, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Michigan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Detroit Pistons vs. Philadelphia 76ers: Embiid vs. Drummond put on hold[no Embiid tonight]        but always   ,,​


----------



## T Woods (Dec 8, 2018)

charley said:


> sounds good bro,,  I happen to know a thing or two about this topic,  if I can help you, cool,,,



Great to see fellow green thumbers here!


----------



## T Woods (Dec 8, 2018)

You have to admit that Trump talking tariff reductions after imposing them is as close as we'll get to him admitting wrong doing (even though it appears to just be another lie). Never thought I'd see Republicans keen on tariffs, but this isn't the party of Lincoln as they like to claim. It's not the same party it was 10 or 20 years ago when they at least had "some" principals.


----------



## solidassears (Dec 8, 2018)

T Woods said:


> You have to admit that Trump talking tariff reductions after imposing them is as close as we'll get to him admitting wrong doing (even though it appears to just be another lie). Never thought I'd see Republicans keen on tariffs, but this isn't the party of Lincoln as they like to claim. It's not the same party it was 10 or 20 years ago when they at least had "some" principals.



Do you have even the slightest idea what you're talking about? What is the purpose of these tariffs? Why should they be imposed or why not? My guess is you have no idea what the hell is even going on with all this. If you listen to fake news CNN you think mostly opposite of the truth or reality. 

Trump is showing more principles than the entire Political establishment has shown for as long as I have lived and that's 66 years. You stupid kids need to start reading more and listening to TV less; our Colleges and our News Media are filling your skulls of mush with shit and you don't even have a clue about it. 

If I'm wrong, explain the how and why of tariffs right here and now. If you can't do that, you prove I'm right.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 8, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Do you have even the slightest idea what you're talking about? What is the purpose of these tariffs? Why should they be imposed or why not? My guess is you have no idea what the hell is even going on with all this. If you listen to fake news CNN you think mostly opposite of the truth or reality.
> 
> Trump is showing more principles than the entire Political establishment has shown for as long as I have lived and that's 66 years. You stupid kids need to start reading more and listening to TV less; our Colleges and our News Media are filling your skulls of mush with shit and you don't even have a clue about it.
> 
> If I'm wrong, explain the how and why of tariffs right here and now. If you can't do that, you prove I'm right.



LMFAO you cannot be serious right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)

T Woods said:


> You have to admit that Trump talking tariff reductions after imposing them is as close as we'll get to him admitting wrong doing (even though it appears to just be another lie). Never thought I'd see Republicans keen on tariffs, but this isn't the party of Lincoln as they like to claim. It's not the same party it was 10 or 20 years ago when they at least had "some" principals.



,, I miss the old days with all the x presidents,, did you see the funeral for Bush 41 ??     trump can't stand it when he's not the center of attention, everybody was relaxing until trumpski showed up, then it got really uptight,,   trumpy ought to 'smoke some bud', maybe he would be a better person..  but I doubt it ,,


----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> LMFAO you cannot be serious right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



lol,, he's 'serious as a heart attack',,


----------



## solidassears (Dec 8, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> LMFAO you cannot be serious right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And you and your idiot buddies have no clue what a tariff is or what it does. Bury your head in the fake news BS that's all you know.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 8, 2018)

solidassears said:


> And you and your idiot buddies have no clue what a tariff is or what it does. Bury your head in the fake news BS that's all you know.




I didn?t think it was possible to be this ignorant.   Why don?t go ahead and read up on the Smoot-Hawley Tariff Act since you?re so big on education.

Mother fucker you Trumpateers are fucking stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Dec 8, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> I didn?t think it was possible to be this ignorant.   Why don?t go ahead and read up on the Smoot-Hawley Tariff Act since you?re so big on education.
> 
> Mother fucker you Trumpateers are fucking stupid.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah I'm stupid but you can't explain it.. go ahead school me Einstein. Tell me how Trumps tariffs will screw the goose and why they are such a bad idea? And why we should allow other countries to tariff our goods but we don't tariff theirs? I can't wait to learn from you.


----------



## solidassears (Dec 8, 2018)

Anti Trump morons:


----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> I didn?t think it was possible to be this ignorant.   Why don?t go ahead and read up on the Smoot-Hawley Tariff Act since you?re so big on education.
> 
> Mother fucker you Trumpateers are fucking stupid.
> 
> ...




..  well he is that ignorant,  word is on the forum is he 'enjoys dick pics'  , he's sweet on young innocent Mormon boyz, no surprise there..


----------



## T Woods (Dec 9, 2018)

Solid as Sears? You mean the company that's going under? The Republican party sells hate and fear to gullible lower and middle class white people to get them to rush out and vote against their own financial interests. Smoke and mirrors. It works because we live in an ignorant country thanks to a broken education system that will never be fixed as long a major political party relies on it to get their puppets elected. You may have 20 years on me but you're proving that time doesn't fix stupid. Do you hear that? It's the sound of a microphone hitting the floor.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 9, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Solid as Sears? You mean the company that's going under? The Republican party sells hate and fear to gullible lower and middle class white people to get them to rush out and vote against their own financial interests. Smoke and mirrors. It works because we live in an ignorant country thanks to a broken education system that will never be fixed as long a major political party relies on it to get their puppets elected. You may have 20 years on me but you're proving that time doesn't fix stupid. Do you hear that? It's the sound of a microphone hitting the floor.



So very true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Solid as Sears? You mean the company that's going under? The Republican party sells hate and fear to gullible lower and middle class white people to get them to rush out and vote against their own financial interests. Smoke and mirrors. It works because we live in an ignorant country thanks to a broken education system that will never be fixed as long a major political party relies on it to get their puppets elected. You may have 20 years on me but you're proving that time doesn't fix stupid. Do you hear that? It's the sound of a microphone hitting the floor.



nice post T,,     well put


----------



## dagambd (Dec 9, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Anti Trump morons:



I never said there was collision. According to 17 intelligence agencies, Russia did interfere in our election. But I bet you don?t believe in that either since trump says so. We know they did but instead of sanctioning them, trump meets with Putin behind closed doors(yeah, that?s not shady as fuck) and sucks his dick. Yes, I have reason to hate that two-faced, lying, draft-dodging piece of shit. And you?re still going on about tariffs. Solid as sears, the one trick pony.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Dec 9, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I never said there was collision. According to 17 intelligence agencies, Russia did interfere in our election. But I bet you don?t believe in that either since trump says so. We know they did but instead of sanctioning them, trump meets with Putin behind closed doors(yeah, that?s not shady as fuck) and sucks his dick. Yes, I have reason to hate that two-faced, lying, draft-dodging piece of shit. And you?re still going on about tariffs. Solid as sears, the one trick pony.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All fake news, but you seem happy just sucking up all their bullshit. You're either too stupid or too lazy to dig in and find out any of the truth of any of this fake news Anti Trump fixation. Keep your head up your ass; you; like Charlie seem comfortable there.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 9, 2018)

solidassears said:


> All fake news, but you seem happy just sucking up all their bullshit. You're either too stupid or too lazy to dig in and find out any of the truth of any of this fake news Anti Trump fixation. Keep your head up your ass; you; like Charlie seem comfortable there.



I?m confused what kind of fake news it is.   Is it ?N Korea had denuclearized? or a different type?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 9, 2018)

On Friday evening, federal prosecutors for the first time said the president had directed illegal hush money payments to women who claimed to be his mistresses. By Sunday, the chiefs of staff of both POTUS and his VP had tendered their resignations. It felt like a quiet weekend.
Sometimes I want a glance through the looking glass that shows the thermonuclear freakout that would ensue if any part of this were happening with a Democratic administration


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2018)

Trump still claims that he doesn't know Karen McDougal or Stormy Daniels ,,   what a liar we have as president,  #SAD


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Even Fox is turning.

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/and...ikely-to-be-indicted-by-manhattan-us-attorney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2018)

fox would have a long way to go to even win some of my trust back,,  my problem with CNN & MSNBC is that they 'hammer you' with the same news over & over,,  there's so much going on in the world that we should hear more about it, as well as America..   imho


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Trump should use the bricks that he?s currently shitting to build the wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 10, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Trump should use the bricks that he?s currently shitting to build the wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And the rest to build his prison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 10, 2018)

Time magazine announces worst person of the year....trump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Time magazine announces worst person of the year....trump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




?Individual 1?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2018)

hoyle & dag, you guy's are cracking me up ,,  thx


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Covfefe?  Covfefe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 10, 2018)

Prince said:


>



Agreed. Trump is a dead horse. Send him straight to the glue factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

The Russian spy Maria Butina is sitting in a federal prison right now and magically, back in 2015, she was the very first person to get Trump on the record about lifting Russian sanctions. By golly, what are the odds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Agreed. Trump is a dead horse. Send him straight to the glue factory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aside of Trump *derangement syndrome* what about that job he is doing as POTUS do you not like or agree with?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Prince said:


> Aside of Trump *derangement syndrome* what about that job he is doing as POTUS do you not like or agree with?



Oooh. Ooooh can I play?

I?m gonna start with Trillion dollar deficits as far as the eye can see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 10, 2018)

If hating a narcissistic, lying piece of shit whose only goal his entire life was to make money at the expense of cheating others is ?trump derangement syndrome? then yeah I got that. And that doesn?t begin to describe this primate. I just finished reading nearly all of Comey?s recent testimony and he describes what I hate most of all about this prick. He has helped to spread lies and conspiracy theories about our justice department and basically anyone else who calls out his bullshit. Men and women who have given their entire lives in public service have been torn down so that he doesn?t have to serve justice. But see that?s the thing, he has lied and misled his entire life to get ahead. And he hasn?t cared who he destroyed along the way to get there. I won?t argue that there aren?t corrupt people in government or law enforcement. You?ll have that anywhere. But this lying bag of monkey spunk has gone to a whole new level. Honestly, how does it not bother you that he lies about everything? Everything! He contradicts himself in the same fucking sentence. And lies do fucking matter. He?s the fucking president of the United States for Christ?s sake. Here?s a good one, trump has pictures of mueller and Comey hugging and kissing. The dude has never even been to his house. Doesn?t even know his kids fucking names. Not many people even heard of Comey until he wouldn?t lie for trump. Doesn?t it bother you that an adversarial country attacked us. But trump is the big man? He?s tough? I bet Obama wouldn?t have put up with that shit. Sanctioned Russia before he left office. 

So the country may or may not be doing better economically. Have you seen the stock market lately? Gas is still volatile. Farmers are hurting. I may have a little more coin in my pocket after taxes but at what cost? We are a world-wide joke. At the United Nations didn?t you see representatives of other countries laughing at this dipshit. The motherfucker doesn?t read. Doesn?t read briefs. He goes by his gut? Are you fucking kidding me. That?s who we have leading us! His fucking gut?! Uh, mr president scientists are in agreement and even the White House issued a report that global warming is happening and humans are causing it. Trump: I don?t believe it. It?s a hoax. He?s having a hard time now getting people to work in his shit show. So he digs from the bottom of the barrel and pulls out Fox News hosts. How fucking stupid can one person be? How about you answer that. Or better yet, How fucking stupid can someone be to follow someone that fucking stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Spent more money on vacations than any president ever, and did so in under 2 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Destroying the dignity of the office.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

A tax cut that was way too too heavy.   The stock market is proof of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Conspiring with a hostile nation against America.   That was has me a bit upset.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

The constant lies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

I remember when people said he was going to surround himself with Generals and they will keep him in line.   Now the Generals are either indicted or resigned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2018)

dagambd said:


> If hating a narcissistic, lying piece of shit whose only goal his entire life was to make money at the expense of cheating others is ?trump derangement syndrome? then yeah I got that. And that doesn?t begin to describe this primate. I just finished reading nearly all of Comey?s recent testimony and he describes what I hate most of all about this prick. He has helped to spread lies and conspiracy theories about our justice department and basically anyone else who calls out his bullshit. Men and women who have given their entire lives in public service have been torn down so that he doesn?t have to serve justice. But see that?s the thing, he has lied and misled his entire life to get ahead. And he hasn?t cared who he destroyed along the way to get there. I won?t argue that there aren?t corrupt people in government or law enforcement. You?ll have that anywhere. But this lying bag of monkey spunk has gone to a whole new level. Honestly, how does it not bother you that he lies about everything? Everything! He contradicts himself in the same fucking sentence. And lies do fucking matter. He?s the fucking president of the United States for Christ?s sake. Here?s a good one, trump has pictures of mueller and Comey hugging and kissing. The dude has never even been to his house. Doesn?t even know his kids fucking names. Not many people even heard of Comey until he wouldn?t lie for trump. Doesn?t it bother you that an adversarial country attacked us. But trump is the big man? He?s tough? I bet Obama wouldn?t have put up with that shit. Sanctioned Russia before he left office.
> 
> So the country may or may not be doing better economically. Have you seen the stock market lately? Gas is still volatile. Farmers are hurting. I may have a little more coin in my pocket after taxes but at what cost? We are a world-wide joke. At the United Nations didn?t you see representatives of other countries laughing at this dipshit. The motherfucker doesn?t read. Doesn?t read briefs. He goes by his gut? Are you fucking kidding me. That?s who we have leading us! His fucking gut?! Uh, mr president scientists are in agreement and even the White House issued a report that global warming is happening and humans are causing it. Trump: I don?t believe it. It?s a hoax. He?s having a hard time now getting people to work in his shit show. So he digs from the bottom of the barrel and pulls out Fox News hosts. How fucking stupid can one person be? How about you answer that. Or better yet, How fucking stupid can someone be to follow someone that fucking stupid.
> 
> ...



, best and most honest post I've read here in a few years, no kidding, to read that here in IM gives me some hope,,   thx bro


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

Veterans getting screwed out of their GI bills

Farmers committing suicides at alarming rates as their farms go bankrupt.

Meanwhile China makes the largest soy bean purchase ever made.....From Russia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

An economy poised for a down turn before his second year.

The stock market is probably going to end the year negative for the first time since 2009.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Spent more money on vacations than any president ever, and did so in under 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hoyle21 said:


> I remember when people said he was going to surround himself with Generals and they will keep him in line.   Now the Generals are either indicted or resigned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hoyle21 said:


> A tax cut that was way too too heavy.   The stock market is proof of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



all true !!    we all know trumpski only hires the best,,


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Veterans getting screwed out of their GI bills
> 
> Farmers committing suicides at alarming rates as their farms go bankrupt.
> 
> ...





man o' man hoyle,,    you're really smocking tonight ,,     ,,


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 10, 2018)

charley said:


> man o' man hoyle,,    you're really smocking tonight ,,     ,,



It?s easy to do

And guess what, 2 years in and No wall, Planned Parenthood still funded, Obamacare still in place.

Oh and Roberts and Kavanaugh both just sided with the liberals in refusing to here an abortion case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2018)

you know how prince can get when someone says anything about trumpski that doesn't praise him  ,,    

[lock him up, lock him up]


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2018)

trump doesn't give a fuck about the Vets, it's all lip service, he fakes his concern. I can't believe that so many x military people think that a man who had 4 deferments to avoid the Viet Nam war, and after college had 'bone spurs' until 2 weeks after the end of the war, is some kind of an American hero,, I don't get it !!


----------

